# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >   Hey, who's up for the rastafarian party??  Amy....saw your post for a party on March 26th, when we will be at Bankie's!  But, remember, you all  have to steal away on Rosita and J.P.'s boat earlier t

## LindaP

Hey, who's up for the rastafarian party??  Amy....saw your post for a party on March 26th, when we will be at Bankie's!  But, remember, you all  have to steal away on Rosita and J.P.'s boat earlier that week,to visit us, and a day on the "other" island, mon! :)
 Anyone else going?

----------


## Peter NJ

You are in for a treat! Im jealous..Last one i went to had Richie Havens open up the Show..It is such a cool place with a great vibe..Lets hope the kiddies of AXA behave and everything goes smooth..Great mix of locals and tourists celebrating Music and good times.

----------


## RichBouker

Who are the acts? I would just love to attend,  Maybe My numbers will finally come in!

----------


## LindaP

John Holt, Gregory Issacs, Sugar Minott Jah Cure, Marcia Griffith.....and rumors of others. I'm hoping Steel Pulse shows up.
   And of course, there's always the JB rumor.
 Should be a lot of fun, 20th reunion!

----------


## RichBouker

That does sound like great fun!  We like to put on the JB live in Anguilla DVD just for the view.

----------


## Peter NJ

Linda have you been to AXA yet?

----------


## LindaP

Whoa, Peter, you just made my day!!!! Great picture!!! yes, we first went to Anguilla in 1998, just before the big hurricane, and we stayed at Cap Jululca.  After that, we discovered ST Barths, in 2000(n or sO)....will ask Bill tomorrow...I..had  an epidural shot today in my L2 spine, for a herniated disc....and I'm a little drugged up!!!!!!!
          Anyway...this will be our 5th time, and one of the funny things...for you, since it seems you know music....is that, 2 yrs. ago, my family went for Xmas. When we were at Gwens, we met a guy (actually form Anguilla....now lives in England).....owns a company called "Driftwood Pictures" (check it out). he did a video of Steel Pulse. His name is Yani Gal, I met him there then, and still hear from him!!!! Small world......also his brother, does transfers from SMX  to anguila or boattrips.
  Hmmm, am I getting off track......anyway, we have our Moonsplash tickets (also met Bankie several times....kids love his ginger cookies, 'nuff said)..........
      2 more days,  Linda

----------


## phil62

Hope the treatment worked for you, Linda! A

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Amy.....feeling better today, looking forward to the ocean to soothe my old bones!!!! I'll wave to you guys!!!!!!

----------


## sweetiegal

omigawd i so wanna go, anguilla looks seeeexxxyy

----------

